# Granted To?



## THE-GULP

Salut!

"Patent for Hardware Antivirus Device *Granted To* Russian Inventor"

Cum se traduce verbul *to grant to* în Română?

" Patent pentru Hardware Antivirus Device s-a acordat inventorului rus"

Toate cele bune!


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

THE-GULP said:


> Salut!
> 
> " Patent pentru Hardware Antivirus Device s-a acordat inventorului rus"


Exact.
Sau: "Patentul pentru Hardware Antivirus i-a fost acordat inventatorului rus."


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc foarte mult!


----------



## farscape

Patent -> Brevet de Invenţie


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc Farscape!


----------

